

Ask HN:  Should CS depts. reject creative applicants? - amichail

Maybe CS depts should tell such applicants to apply instead to entrepreneurship or game design schools where they can better exercise their creativity?
======
pixeloution
Programmers - good ones - _are_ creative people. Creative people sometimes
make poor entrepreneurs. Maybe you should let them decide for themselves what
they want to pursue?

~~~
amichail
But why would they want to burry their creativity in the code where few people
will see it?

~~~
wmf
Programmers don't have to code all the time. They could also do product design
if so inclined.

